# A way we can help



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

www.onedrop.org see for yourself why water conservation is important


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

did mine - thanks Yvan :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry guys, but this is complete and utter emotional blackmail and claptrap!
Am I sorry poverty, drought, and disease affect some of the world's population? Of course I am!
Am I going to fall for emotional blackmail to make me feel bad about the above? Hell no!
Why so? Well, it's got bugger all to do with me and what I do, but everything to do with Western civilisation - namely Governments - paying lip service to the situation, but not really giving a damn, as they have no genuine desire to bring 3rd world countries out of being a 3rd world country.
It serves a purpose to maintain their status quo.

As for the claptrap - I'll be farked if I can figure out how one meat meal a week substituted with a vegetarian one, will make one iota of difference!
Equally, as I don't drink bottled water - but even if I did......

Sorry, but these organisations need to rally together and form a powerful lobby that the Government will listen to, but since UK plc is bankrupt - fat lot of use that'll do!
Instead, all the chairmen, etc of these charities seem to be doing rather nicely, and only concerned about their own organisation - I'd have thought common sense alone would've made it obvious that they need to pull together for the common good and interest of the people they're trying to help!

In an ideal world, fairness would extend to everyone, wherever they inhabit, but this is the real world, and unfortunately if you're unlucky to be born into these habitats, that's just the way the cookie crumbles.
No amount of guilt trips will rectify that, ever.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Typical Detailer thinking ... that is why governments will change our industry , and not always for the better.

On the other hand, most people do not understand the issues of water, most of my neighbors do not.

The concept here is that it takes 40 gallons of water to produce one cup of coffee ... think about that next time you throw out a pot with 2 cups left ... 80 gallons down the drain.

Me, I save enough water, so I will eat a good steak. but the point is, that if you make different choices, you can conserve water.

My new mantra is Vote Everyday. this is but one way to vote!

-jim


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Jim, unlike some of your fellow countrymen and women, I don't make a "pot" of coffee - either a mug of instant or cup of Nespresso. So no wastage on that front from me.

I also take exception at being labelled as "typical detailer thinking" but on this one occasion I'll let it slide!
You really do need to get off your high horse, and realise what happens over in SoCal, doesn't necessarily mean it has to happen the world over - other locales can be different for numerous reasons.

I'm sorry if you've been hoodwinked into believing a lot of the propaganda surrounding climate change and carbon footprint - pity you can't wake up and smell the coffee on that one.
Again, as I said above, I fail to distinguish how me eating a veggie meal one day a week benefits someone in a 3rd world country where drought and disease is rife because of the geographical location!
There's a reason people stopped living in the Sahara - it couldn't sustain human life when it became a desert.
Now, remind me again who's fault that was? Mother Nature's or the low mpg SUV owning American's, generating too much CO2?

Bottom line, it doesn't take 40 gallons to make a quart* of coffee, and if you believe it does, then more fool you!
So please, spare me/us the ecomentalist balderdash, with the overt emotional blackmail overtones.

* arbitrary figure used, since it's a measurement you'll be familiar with.


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

Water is the most abundant resource on the planet. The reason there are water shortages in areas of the world is not due to shortage but logistics.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Guys - I wont let this one take the road of a few other threads in this section, so please dont head that way again.

The rules of the forum are quite clear and I quote:

_Personal attacks, rudeness, flaming, baiting, insults to others, or arguments will not be tolerated. Challenge others' points of view and opinions, but do so respectfully and thoughtfully. Please refrain from making excessive negative comments. As the saying goes "If you have nothing nice to say then don't say it"._


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

PJS,

I agree with you on living in a desert. I give thanks that this was developed by the Spaniards who developed the Missions that set up the Prescriptive Rights of water. If it had been some other, would have been Riparian Rights ... those with proximity to water have the rights. That's why LA and San Jose are such big Cities. If you wanted access to their water rights, you had to incorporate as part of that city.

Now, test this logic, the Virtual Water or Water Footprint is the amount of water it takes to produce a thing. In this case, over the life of the coffee beans, it takes 40 gallons to get that to your mug. I think that is simple and reasonable logic. Now, for 8 years I helped market the instant coffee. I also live in the neighborhood of Martin Dietrich, sold 500 of his stores to Starbucks, now is back to his beginnings. I don't drink coffee, but I will have the flavor experience of his coffee now and again. Don't know what you are missing.

If challenging a Detailer's thinking is offensive ... sorry one feels that way. Others challenge a method or detailing process, I was a psychology major. And I think the Industry thinking has more to improve in thought than technique.

I don't find either of the posts in response to mine offensive, unless you consider the logic. 

Drinking water is not always abundant, it has significant costs outside of logistics.

California is not the only location suffering drought. And San Francisco is suffering. Do you know how much fresh water goes out the Golden Gate Bridge everyday, and that is not a desert.

As far as Americans creating the CO2 issues, with SUV's etc. Absolutely agree. I am no tree hugger, just love the water industry, and am trying to be part of the solution. I have never mentioned a position on global warming. Do not think that has a direct impact on the water issues, that I know of.

-jim


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Accept the logic on 40 gallons bean to cup, but then how do you square the circle that is the water used to grow the bean is natural rainfall, unless you're suggesting the plants are irrigated in an artificial manner?

You're right about the global warming part - sorry to invoke it, but it was only done so in order to demonstrate how well intentioned concerns can be taken too far, and turned into practically a new religion through lack of proper understanding of the mechanisms at play.
I have similar visions of water going the same way, and the link above just screamed emotional blackmail to me - as do a lot of charity adverts seeking your money.

I understand the reasoning behind it, but that still doesn't stop me from despising it being used to make me feel guilty for having been born on a different part of this planet, where I'm relatively unaffected by certain issues, and even take some things for granted.

As much as I have compassion, I'm also mindful of the cruelty that is Mother Nature at times, and its foisting upon all the inhabitants of the planet, that it truly is survival of the fittest.
Somewhere along the line, long before charities and TV crews existed, people from these blighted regions managed to survive, and reproduce - otherwise they'd have went the way of the dodo bird!

As I said, how nice it'd be to live in a world where everything was fair and just, but sadly we don't.


----------

